# June 21 RIFF WRATH JAM Signup list



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I've only been to a few jams in my life, so I'm not that sure of etiquette, but I thought we could at least get a song list started to see who can play what.
As you can see, my list is pretty much classic rock, I won't be of much use if and when the shredding starts.
If others want to add to this list, maybe we can post it up at Riff's place on the day and people can sign up to sit in on songs with others?
At least we can go over the song list and find common ground.
If there's another format that would work better, that's cool too, just trying to get the ball rolling.....


BuckarooBanzai

Bass/Vocals

You Wreck Me
Surrender
Dani California
Ocean Pearl
Locked in the Trunk of a Car
Keep Your Hands to Yourself
Mama Let Him Play
Rockin’ in the Free World
New Orleans is Sinking
Taking Care of Business
All Along the Watchtower
So Walk On (Goddo)

Bass

Here for a Good Time
Honky Tonk Woman
You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet
Hard Day's Night
Dear Mr. Fantasy
Back in the USSR
Folsom Prison Blues 
Roll on Down The Highway
Ramblin' Man
La Grange
Cocaine
Call Me the Breeze
Blister in the Sun
Jesus Just Left Chicago
Lager and Ale
Can't Always Get What you Want
Another Brick in the Wall
Gloria
Johnny B. Goode
Jumpin’ Jack Flash
Rocky Mountain Way
Summer of 69
Gel (Collective Soul)

Guitar/Vocals

3 Pistols
She Ain’t Pretty
Wheat Kings
Big Hard Sun
Showdown at Big Sky


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a female singer supposedly coming......an acqaintance of the missus, from years back.......I guess we'll find out her repitoire if and when she shows
.........gotta love spontenaity...(where's spell check when you want it?)......hopefully my one drummer buddy (and possibly his drummer son)...they can play almost anything.......have another drummer friend and perhaps some of his band supposedly coming.....they're into heavy rock/metal......probably 3 other guitarist friends who play classic rock, and some hip


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

A good list of songs. I'm hoping to attend and bringing two friends. I will bring along my drum sticks just in case you end up with a drummer quandry and need someone quick. I could probably play some of the classic rock songs but I'll try anything.

I'd toss in some songs from the Cult, AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Van Halen, Cream, some Zeppelin and other great rock acts from the 60's-70's.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

70's classic'r here too. Lookin' forward to it.
I let my fingers do the walkin'. If I know it..
I'll jump in.sdsre


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Regretfully I was doing soiund for a multi band show last night and was hired for another sound gig on June 21. I honestly was looking forward to being at the Jam on the 21st but duty calls.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry you can't make it Mike...perhaps the next one...
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> sorry you can't make it Mike...perhaps the next one...
> cheers
> Gerry


Yeah I was actually looking forward to it. I was doing sound on Saturday night and they hired me for a subsequent date at the same venue. I know I'll be wishing I was at the Jam (Four Punk-ish bands at the show in question).

But, I have to make hay while the sun shines and right now it's blazing.

Have a good one,

Mike


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

well, jam night is a week saturday.....kinda got things under control......going to buy a crossover tonight, which hopefully will fix a speaker, and if that works, I'll pick up another for the other speaker.........board tested Ok for the 12 channels, thinking using the 4 channel 150W for the monitors.....should be loud enough for the 24' X 24" room.........
Needs list: only have 1 "good mike", a SM58, have 3 stands.(a few ok mikes)
at the moment have only 1 DI.
only have 3 XLR's cords for the mike(s)
someone who's PA savy
maybe a cam corder???

Amps available: line 6 spider II modeller with pedal 150w 2X12"
monoblock 150w ss bass 1X15, with a FX pedal
50w Traynor tube bass 1X15
25w traynor ss bass 1X10
15w? national tube amp 2X8" combo
5W champ style tube amp 1X8"
3/5?w champ style pine head (1X12/2X12 cab available)

will have beatle bass with flatwounds, sg style ibanez short scale 4 bass , import P style 4 bass as well as a few accoustics (2 with pickups) & eppy LP, fender japan strat, squire fat tely, and my homemade tely 
-drums were set up last night...8pc set (with pos cymbols)

also have some hand percussion stuff

sure would like a heads up as who's coming.think "green acres"...lol...located about 20 min. N on northfield dr from conestoga mall.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Planning on being there, I'll bring some odds & ends, plus I can help with the PA.

Oh yeah, and cookies....


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Count me in too. If nothing else comes
up at the last moment that is. Hey Gerry,
can you provide us a mapquest for
directions?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

tried mapquest & google and I can't even find my place....lol........tried for a known church down the road and I was sent to downtown Elora, but they didn't say which house to ask further directions from...lol....I think part of the problem is some road # changes.....I think the best way is to PM directions rather than post unsecurely???on the forum.
cheers
Gerry.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

Man I was hoping I got a pm with directions but didnt.......

I will check back in here again tonight and tomorrow with hopes someone else has directions to the jam....

Hope to make it out still....
Auger


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

PM sent...

at the host's request, please don't post the directions on the open board.....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> PM sent...
> 
> at the host's request, please don't post the directions on the open board.....


What about the supermodels that frequent our forums wanting addresses of jam sessions so they can attend?



Oops dreaming out loud again!


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> What about the supermodels that frequent our forums wanting addresses of jam sessions so they can attend?
> 
> 
> 
> Oops dreaming out loud again!


I PM'ed them too.....They'll be there, ready to throw lacy underthings at us...







NOT!


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey buckaroobanzai...
thanks for the directions
I will try to make it down there....I have to find a couple of power tubes for my boogie on the way down there..


Auger


----------

